# The new V12



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Has anyone got a photo of the new V12 Q7? Not the photoshops, a photo of the real thing, I thought it would be at Paris?
Also does anyone know if the Q7 will be the Sports Version? It has all the body parts just like the S6 and S8, Mabye SQ7 or QS7?


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: The new V12 (lappies)*

hold your horses. I am sure fourtitude guys will bring some pics of this thing from Paris.
Yes, I was right:










_Modified by maloosheck at 9:45 AM 10-3-2006_


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: The new V12 (maloosheck)*

It doesnt look like their are any pic of the V12TDI at the show


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: The new V12 (iwantanaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantanaudi* »_It doesnt look like their are any pic of the V12TDI at the show









You have missed my update by 1 minute


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: The new V12 (maloosheck)*

I think he meant pics of the Q7, not just the engine... 
George wrote that the V12 TDI Q7 was not ready in time for Paris.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: The new V12 (QUATTR0)*

Ok, so no Photos are availiable. But does anyone know where the Q7 V12 will fit in the Audi Range? A normal or S or RS model? I can only imagine the car will be the sports version.


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: The new V12 (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_I think he meant pics of the Q7, not just the engine...

My mistake. I guess I don't really care what car they put this beauty in, as long as they bring it here







.


----------



## simmikie (Apr 1, 2006)

i suspect this is probably not answerable at this stage, but does anyone know what the weight is for this engine?
also has anyone chosen to consider the ramifications of 700 ft/lbs of torque being put to the ground between what is it 1800-4500 rpm with super, wide low profile tires in slippery conditions: heavy rain, sleet snow?
seems to me that the all-road, all-weather capability may be comprimised by such enormous torque. while the V12 TDI Q7 is an excellent centerpiece for the my d.ck is bigger than yours war, it is my opinion that the 4.2 V-8 TDI makes the most sense for both the Q7 and the A8. merely my take.

Mike


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (simmikie)*

So that means that the 5.5 V12 TDI( if there is ever a production version, which is doubtful, at least anytime soon), puts you in a similar boat. But then again, its aluminum, at least.


----------

